# Bob Sikes 8/5/12



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Spent about four hours on Bob Sikes this morning with Konz and Scott. Had a crummy neap tide made for a quiet one. Scott got a shark up to the bridge before it bit off. Then the mighty Konz man handled a little white trout and showed it who was boss. About 4:30 my Finnor stared screaming!!!!!!!! Got it up to the bridge with Konz coachin me and Scott dropped the pier net and hoisted up this fella... My first bull red (34 inches)!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Red there congratulations!


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice Fish. How far out did you catch that one?


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Second or third trash can. We weren't out far at all. On the beach side...


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Every time I go there its just Catfish and Croaker. What did you use for bait?


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Half a stank dead menhaden fit the bill!


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

are the spanish still biting good at sikes ? haven't been out there in a few weeks


----------

